# Gleammachine-F430 Spider Pure Automotive Porn.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A lovely 8 week old Ferrari F430 Spider was what greeted me today in South London, booked in for a Zaino treatment upon my recommendation and to sort out the dealer inflicted wash marks and swirls.

Not in too bad a state upon arrival,





































First job up was to pre-spray with a strong mix of DG ultimate orange,










Alloys dealt with in the usual manner with VP Billberry and various brushes and DG wash mitt,










Foamed x2 with DG901 & UO and then washed using the TBM & Britemax shampoo and [email protected] sponges,










The pattern of light defects pretty much all over,










Defects corrected with the Metabo using 3M extra fine compound on a Visomax combination pad and then followed up with Menz po85rd FF on a blue 3M finishing pad,

*Video*



With the correction complete an IPA wipe down was given and then followed 3 layers of Zaino Z2 pro & ZFX with Z6 in between the layers and topped of with Z8,
Alloys sealed with Poorboys and tyres dressed with CG new look,
Mesh vents,inner alloys and diffuser treated with Opti-seal,










Windows and engine cover cleaned with SV crystal,
Arches dressed with DG non silicon dressing,

*In all it's glory*
















































































































































































































A quick clip at low rev's,



A very pleasurable day and being a Porsche man Ferraris don't usually do it for me but this beauty definately had my heart fluttering.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet car Top job.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, excellent finish, awesome car, should have been there myself to see this beauty in flesh, lol, well done Rob


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW Gimme Gimme Gimme!! lovely shine on a quality motor!!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice job as always. :thumb:

We have one in at the moment. I have to agree one hell of a motor


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Good grief, somebody pass the Kleenex ! :doublesho

Great stuff, Rob! :thumb:

They need a wider garage


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmm very nice :argie::thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Good grief, somebody pass the Kleenex ! :doublesho
> 
> Great stuff, Rob! :thumb:
> 
> They need a wider garage


Cracked me up when he asked me to watch the near side as he pulled it out it missed the rear wing by cm 's not that he would have heard me say stop over the engine noise anyway.:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If he's got enough £££ to have one of those you'd think he'd have his garage converted to one large single door!


Cracking work though!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice indeed Rob and a lovely finish


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly superb Rob 

Fantastic depth and gloss delivered by the Zaino.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks amazing

nice work


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome. I want one


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning motor !!

Love the vid mate - thanks alot :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

beautiful! though the guy needs a bigger garage :| the F430 is a huge car.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work, looks extremelly glossy :thumb: great job


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Love the shots of the back, the curves really catch the light.

Thanks for sharing the videos too!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely finish and what a sexy car.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

That looks awesome.

Your video gives something to apsire to, when it comes to rotary usage. :thumb:


----------



## thebremner (Sep 30, 2007)

What an amazing car, great job too!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Rob


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good work, car looks lovely, amazing how a dealer of such a prestigous marque can inflict damage !


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work Rob 

Red gives such an incredible glow after treatment like that, man I want a red car again!


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

cracking  
top job rob 

mac


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That is very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## zibomb (Apr 10, 2008)

stunning job on a stunning car


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I love working on these cars, something about a red ferrari I love...Excellent work as usual matey:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jealous here Rob! lovely job and excent as ever mate


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bear with me whilst I pick myself up off the floor....

What can I say. Top job and what a finish. :thumb:
That red is just :argie::argie:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work. Not sure about the softtop though...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

mmmm, yes, that is pure auto porn, lol.

it looks really incredible, well done mate. :thumb:

bet the owner was VERY pleased with the results?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks miles better, awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow stunning motor and awesome work!!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Rob


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb!  I love this car 










Sounds AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> mmmm, yes, that is pure auto porn, lol.
> 
> it looks really incredible, well done mate. :thumb:
> 
> bet the owner was VERY pleased with the results?


Thanks mate, his exact comment was "Wow, now thats what a new car should look like" :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome...Still prefer the hard top tho!


----------



## Jay Herts (Dec 26, 2005)

Good job CEB


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

awesome - soooo glossy and wet looking after the polish and z treatment


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing results there mate, in all my time on DW I think that has to rank among the best looking (in terms of finish) Red Ferrari I have seen detailed on Detailing World :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

King Eric said:


> Amazing results there mate, in all my time on DW I think that has to rank among the best looking (in terms of finish) Red Ferrari I have seen detailed on Detailing World :thumb:


Thank you John, flattered and very much appreciated.

As are all the comments.:thumb:


----------



## Dazmeister (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely finish, and attention to detail spot on. 

Have just one question tho, looking at that last video of the owner parking it in garage. How the hell does he get out the car without dinging the door against the wall? It looks bloody tight to me. In fact just getting out the car full stop or does he sleep in it! :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dazmeister said:


> Lovely finish, and attention to detail spot on.
> 
> Have just one question tho, looking at that last video of the owner parking it in garage. How the hell does he get out the car without dinging the door against the wall? It looks bloody tight to me. In fact just getting out the car full stop or does he sleep in it! :lol:


:lol: The garage opens up once through the door(no partition).:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic correction, detail. Super work


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Great stuff, you have dangled the golden worm as you have quite a few high end cars on your books  good job.


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

gorgeous shine on that beauty!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No company name, but "recently detailed" on the sales sheet

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/859774.htm

Nice one Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers Jon, what you searching for F430's for, lottery win?:lol:

Doesn't appear to have done many miles since I was last there, finish on it was as you would expect from a car of it's status.:thumb:

Have another one of these booked for the near future.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It was in a link on the front page of PH when i logged in

Looked very red and shiny in the pic, so I clicked in and thought I recognise that 

I was looking in the 997 GT3 section


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Lovely job :argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I was looking in the 997 GT3 section


Man after my own heart.:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome motor!!!!!!!!! :argie::argie:
Great job Rob :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a fantastic looking car


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

holy thread resurrection Batman :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> holy thread resurrection Batman :lol:


I had a valid reason, it's a good post, nice subject matter and to be fair it's a good example of a professionals work too

And i've already told you not to call me Batman when out of my cave like garage :lol:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> holy thread resurrection Batman :lol:


I'm pleased it's been resurrected - I missed this the first time around.

Absolutely stunning motor and work!!!


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovely job bud, the F430 was my favourite car until I bought the M5.


----------

